# Tripplite or APC?



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, I need a new UPS and was wondering what you folks would choose and why. Thanks.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

APC all the way. Quality design, easy battery replacement. Tripplite is bottom of barrel, in my experience. I tried a delivery of them once, they all failed within a year, and not just the battery portion.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

I have several APC's in use for several months without any problems. Power has gone of several times, but the APC's have always handled it. I don't have any experience with the other one.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Either of these brands are good. I woujld choose based on features and price (they both have many models). I am using some 1000 VA Tripplite models I found at Costco for $100. They have been in service for 3-4 years and have been reliable.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Count me in the APC camp, I've used them at work for about 20 years.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> APC all the way. Quality design, easy battery replacement. Tripplite is bottom of barrel, in my experience. I tried a delivery of them once, they all failed within a year, and not just the battery portion.


Agreed 100%. I have six APCs throughout the house, 4 for computers and network, two for Tivos and HR20. I've never had any trouble with them. Just have to replace the batteries every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Ok, I need a new UPS and was wondering what you folks would choose and why. Thanks.


I sell these for a living so the following is not anecdotal...

APC has far superior customer service and still acts like the company exists for the convenience of the customer and not the other way around.

APC has a complete product line and a specific solution for most every need and their warranty policy is VERY GENEROUS including covering shipping. Battery replacement is so easy a Caveman can do it 

Tripp-Lite is not as customer friendly IF you have a problem nor as generous with warranty policy although, the 1000va unit at Costco for $100 is a good unit and a very good deal.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a TripLitte and it has not failed me to date.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I purchased an APC for the security system (4 cameras recorded on a computer) at a building that I own. It lasted about a month and died. I replaced it with (I almost hate to say) a "Geek Squad" UPS that was on sale from BB and it has been working fine for several months. I haven't contacted APC yet, just too busy with things going on, but I guess I should so that I have a backup to the backup that is working.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will give APC a try, now to find the best price. I believe I'm just going to put my receiver and esata drive on it , but no LCD. I believe I had to much on it or my plug ins wrong. Like lcd on battery side and vice-versa. Live and learn!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I sell these for a living so the following is not anecdotal...
> 
> APC has far superior customer service and still acts like the company exists for the convenience of the customer and not the other way around.
> 
> ...


What is the best one for just my receiver and esata drive? I believe it will last longer with just those two on it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I have my entire home theater setup on a single APC1500, and it is only at 28% capacity. Don't be afraid to put your LCD on the battery backup side. Just avoid motors and heaters (here at my office, we have doofuses (doofii?) who try to put space heaters, fans, and large laserjet printers on them.)



finaldiet said:


> Thanks everyone. I will give APC a try, now to find the best price. I believe I'm just going to put my receiver and esata drive on it , but no LCD. I believe I had to much on it or my plug ins wrong. Like lcd on battery side and vice-versa. Live and learn!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> I have my entire home theater setup on a single APC1500, and it is only at 28% capacity. Don't be afraid to put your LCD on the battery backup side. Just avoid motors and heaters (here at my office, we have doofuses (doofii?) who try to put space heaters, fans, and large laserjet printers on them.)


Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

If I had to choose between the two mentioned brand names it would be APC all the way. You certainly can't go wrong with them. They are one of the best in the industry but also pay for the name. 

I've been an APC customer for ever and love their product but when I was looking for a backup for my entertainment center I went with Belkin mostly for the price point. I've had a few of their units in my house and other than replacing the batteries every 3 years or so (like APC) I've had no issues with them whatsoever.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As much as I love APC, I couldn't go with them this time for a good backup/surge system. The type I was considering was easily $500 or more than a Tripplite model, so I went with the latter.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

A word of caution when shopping for a UPS... make sure you're comparing apples to apples when shopping.

There are inexpensive (entry level) UPS units, medium duty (mid level) "standby" units, and office duty (upper level) "online" units that provide pure sine wave power.

If say APC has a 500va unit for $150 and you see a Tripp-Lite or Belkin for say $50 then they are not of comparable design or performance and only share the VA rating.

Make sure you are comparing specs and not just run time and VA rating. You can look at a UPS and see pricing from $49 to $300 for the same *apparent* size.

As you spend more you are getting more sophisticated circuitry and cleaner offline power.

If all you want (and this is what I use my UPS units for) is to backup your R15 or other DVR to keep it from rebooting (and having to reload the guide info for a couple days) during those annoying power ripples (blinks and flickers) that the power company gives us for no extra charge then an APC 350ES or 500ES is a good buy at $40-$50

If you think you want to continue to record and watch TV during an extended power outage then you'll spend a lot for the right UPS for an entire home theatre system so a standby generator might be worth considering.


----------

